# Intro



## Someprick (Nov 19, 2017)

I've had this for years. My sister and I started spending more time together and I recognized stuff we had in common that I hadn't seen as symptoms.
We both now have our proper diagnosis. 
While it doesn't change anything, I feel like I can now address it properly with more understanding of its nature. 
I can't afford therapy and in the past antidepressants have made me increasingly apathetic as well as derealize more frequently.

There's really good insight here, and I want to see what people are trying and what's working.

Can't say I'm happy I'm here but it's nice to know I'm not the only robot, I guess.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Eagles2526 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorry to be nosy but how did symptoms arise?


----------



## Someprick (Nov 19, 2017)

I was probably around 15/16 if not earlier. I'd had anxiety, I think the disorder started with mild dissociation and mild derealization (which I had no idea what that symptom was for a long time, I thought it was a weird panic attack. Also memory issues that I blamed on drinking.

I answered that the best I could but I'm not sure I fully understand the question


----------

